# Please advise...



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

I am Nerissa, 26 y/o and single.
I graduated Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineer in Philippines.
I worked as a Senior Automation Engineer in a Japanese Multinational Company in Philippines for 2.5 years.
Automation Engineer = Engineer dealing with Distributed Control System (DCS) and Programmable Logic Controller (PLC)
I’ve done projects in Japan and Malaysia.
I have a basic knowledge of Japanese, can read and write Hiragana, Katakana, and few Kanji.

A company in Japan is offering me to work for them.
They are offering me Y180,000/mo. + Working Visa + Flight Tickets + Daily Meal Allowance + Accommodation + Daily Transportation.
Is this a good deal?
If not, what is the good deal?
I need an advice immediately.
Thank you.

Regards,
Nerissa


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

What you should do is look at what you're making now, or what you could make if you had a similar job in your home country, and compare that to what this company is offering. Depending where the company is located and what kind of place they provide, the accommodation alone could be worth anywhere from 80,000 yen to 200,000 yen per month (assuming the company covers the entire cost). Since they're offering housing, transportation, and some portion of your meals, there shouldn't be a huge difference in your cost-of-living between here and there, although I would suspect entertainment and other personal expenses will be slightly more expensive here than in the Philippines. But you should be able to get by fairly well on 180,000 yen/month just for personal expenses.

Whether the salary is fair given for the work involved and your level of experience is really hard to say unless someone on the forum happens to be working in the same industry or knows someone who does.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

The Robert Walters Japan website has a market rate calculator that may well cover your industry


----------

